# Cleveland Contractors



## CleveTim (Jan 10, 2011)

I am searching for reliable Contractors who service East Cleveland area. I have a few accounts that need attention for the rest of the season. Please contact me ASAP.
440.796.1374
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Mattsautobody (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm on the west side, but if there's enough work, I'm down....


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

How far east of Cleveland are they. We have 5 east side clients and may be able to pick up some more work if they are in our service area.


----------

